# Dont no what to do



## captainron (Feb 19, 2010)

Im 40 and my wife is 32,we have two boys 14(step son),5.We have been married for 7 years dated for 4 years.We have had a wonderful 5 years of marriage but the last 2 have went down hill,I saw it happening but didnt do anything about it,she says the same thing,we dont fight much at all we both hold it in and have bad communaction skills.She says that im controling (which now I no).
One day she went to counceling and came home to tell me that she doesnt love me anymore,I freaked out went through all the emotions and feelings.She says that shes only staying here because of the kids.
Fast foward three weeks, we have went to joint marriage counceling three times now,each time we go there I sit there and listen to them talk to each other.I feel like its kind of one sided but im not one to try to talk over someone.Also shes the one that fell out of love so mabye the councelers working on that.
We both no are problems in are marriage the communaction skills,my controling and some little things.I think we have let it go to far with not talking about things that she has resentment to me,and thats getting in the way of both of us working it out. She says that shes is getting nothing from counceling,We are both still sleeping and living at home but like roommates.She doesnt say much just the same things over and over.
I just dont no what to do?


----------



## youngmother09 (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe you two should have some time apart to figure out if you guys really want to seperate/divorce or just need time to think things through our even fall back in love again..


----------

